# My Progress



## jennam (Dec 4, 2009)

Well....the pants in these pics are way too small now! :wubu::wubu::wubu:

I've stuffed myself very nicely, wouldn't you agree??

I wonder how much I'll gain this week.....


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 4, 2009)

Looks lovely! Hoping to see more.


----------



## stele69 (Dec 4, 2009)

jennam said:


> Well....the pants in these pics are way too small now! :wubu::wubu:
> 
> I've stuffed myself very nicely, wouldn't you agree??
> 
> I wonder how much I'll gain this week.....



You are stuffing very well and with pleasure and this is important first of all for you. I hope u'll reach your goal and i am here to help you, about this, is time for a little snack insn't it? Jokes apart i am glad u are sharing your progress with us. Kisses :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::


----------



## jennam (Dec 4, 2009)

I made beef pasties tonight. OMG! They were good! Salad, wine and a few appetizers too. I'm so huge now. I love it when my belly is full and big! Getting fat (fatter actually) is SO wonderful!:eat1::eat1::eat1: Now, I need a dessert. (Rubbing my happy, fat belly)!


----------



## PaulfromtheUK (Dec 5, 2009)

I bet that tummy was bulging! It looked like you could have done with a nice gentle bellyrub......


----------



## stele69 (Dec 5, 2009)

jennam said:


> I made beef pasties tonight. OMG! They were good! Salad, wine and a few appetizers too. I'm so huge now. I love it when my belly is full and big! Getting fat (fatter actually) is SO wonderful!:eat1::eat1::eat1: Now, I need a dessert. (Rubbing my happy, fat belly)!



Hi babe, so what did u have for dessert? 
According to me, u have to go on supermarket and try a lot of panettone: classico, panettone al cointreau, panettone al cioccolato, pandoro and so on. I am writing in Italian because in the products bags the language is italian 
have a good stuff
:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Tracii (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh the rush of eating to your hearts desire!!!
Those jeans don't have a prayer.LOL.
You are doing great BTW.:smitten:


----------



## wolfpersona (Dec 5, 2009)

Very nice.:eat1:


----------



## jennam (Dec 5, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Oh the rush of eating to your hearts desire!!!
> Those jeans don't have a prayer.LOL.
> You are doing great BTW.:smitten:



Yep, Tracii. Those jeans are going into the donation bag today! On to the next size! Yes, it is such a rush. I don't realize how fat I have gotten until I look at the pics. Wow. I've got a belly that actually hangs down a bit. Wow. I'm getting fat.....:wubu::eat1::eat2::wubu::wubu::blush::blush:


----------



## Tracii (Dec 6, 2009)

Get used to buying new clothes, looks like you are on your way......up.:smitten:


----------



## stele69 (Dec 6, 2009)

jennam said:


> Yes, it does look that way, doesn't it. I'm fattening up rather quickly! I had to change to sweat pants right after this pic. I needed more room for dessert! (2 sour cream iced sugar cookies and a piece of chocolate cake). I'd take another picture now, but I'm too fat and lazy to get up. Plus, it feels nice just sitting here with my belly sitting all big on my lap. :wubu: I'm patting it and telling myself how fat I've gotten. Now, I just need someone else to tell me! :blush:



Hi Babe don't worry to be fat and lazy i love fat and lazy girls and you have to work on your goal, so relax and enjoy your big dessert 
Kissssssssss


----------



## stele69 (Dec 6, 2009)

jennam said:


> Yes, it does look that way, doesn't it. I'm fattening up rather quickly! I had to change to sweat pants right after this pic. I needed more room for dessert! (2 sour cream iced sugar cookies and a piece of chocolate cake). I'd take another picture now, but I'm too fat and lazy to get up. Plus, it feels nice just sitting here with my belly sitting all big on my lap. :wubu: I'm patting it and telling myself how fat I've gotten. Now, I just need someone else to tell me! :blush:



PS I am looking well your poses and i agree you're growing so well. You're getting fatter my cute sweet babe.


----------



## jennam (Dec 6, 2009)

I've been stuffing myself everyday for 5 days now. I can't wait to see the results on the scale in a couple of days!:eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## stele69 (Dec 7, 2009)

jennam said:


> I've been stuffing myself everyday for 5 days now. I can't wait to see the results on the scale in a couple of days!:eat1::eat1::eat1:



I'm looking forward babe go on straight to your goal nobody will stop you


----------



## jennam (Dec 7, 2009)

I've had another wonderful day of eating. Tomorrow will be one week since I began working on my goal of obesity! (169.4 lbs). I sitting here with a full, bulging, yet comfortable big belly. There is still time to eat a little more. Then, I'll go to sleep with a happy and very fat belly. 

This just feels way too good. What is it about this? I'm so driven...so addicted---and having so much fun! 

Maybe I'll post some pics later. They probably won't look much different than yesterday. But....I really feel fatter than I did yesterday. Delicious. Simply delicious! :eat1::eat1:


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 7, 2009)

So what's the best part for you, then? The eating itself or the end results?


----------



## jennam (Dec 7, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> So what's the best part for you, then? The eating itself or the end results?



The end result! Although getting there IS really fun!:eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 7, 2009)

It certainly sounds like it; and it looks fantastic on you! 

Any chance of gracing us with your face sometime?


----------



## Tracii (Dec 8, 2009)

Getting there is half the fun right?
You go Jen looking fab so far.:wubu:


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Dec 9, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Getting there is half the fun right?
> You go Jen looking fab so far.:wubu:


are you sure you don't mean "looking *flab*?"


----------



## Tracii (Dec 10, 2009)

DS she is nowhere close to flabby yet but Oh when she does she will be a knock out!!


----------



## flyers70 (Dec 22, 2009)

ah i'm sure this is dumb and hesitate to ask. but i'm new here and i can't seem to see the ops pictures. what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Red Raven (Dec 30, 2009)

idk I don't see hte photos either


----------



## jennam (Dec 30, 2009)

Red Raven said:


> idk I don't see hte photos either



Sorry...I took the original ones down. But here's an update!


----------



## cals46855 (Dec 30, 2009)

Very nice tummy:eat2:


----------



## Red Raven (Dec 30, 2009)

your getting bigger


----------



## S13Drifter (Dec 30, 2009)

wow looking extra chubby. Glad to see your doing what makes you happy


----------



## tankgirl (Jan 6, 2010)

What pics? o.o I haven't seen a single one YET. >.<


----------



## Russ2d (Jan 6, 2010)

tankgirl said:


> What pics? o.o I haven't seen a single one YET. >.<



Yeah, where are the pics???? Bring on some pics!


----------



## jporourke1 (Jan 11, 2010)

What are your ultimate goals for weight gain?


----------



## rustydog7 (Jan 12, 2010)

I love hearing about your eating and growing. Please leave pics up a little longer for those of us who can't get online every day. Thanks.


----------



## Blueyedevil173 (Jan 16, 2010)

Um, yeah...what's up with the pics?  I'd love to catch a glimpse of this budding foodie/feedee/whatever you consider yourself to be:smitten:

Why are you taking them down?


----------



## Tracii (Jan 18, 2010)

She has been off here for a little while I hope she is OK


----------

